# Alum Fish Kill?



## SemperFly (Jun 21, 2017)

Was on Alum today and noticed a large amount of dead fish floating all over the lake North and South Pool polluted with them. Most if not all appeared to white bass. Anyone else ever see this or know what caused this?


----------



## landen daugstrup (Jan 15, 2020)

yep just got off the lake and saw them, im guessing its due to low oxygen in the water


----------



## 'eye guy (May 1, 2009)

I saw people reporting similar info about Hoover a month or so ago.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

I was out last night too and saw what appeared to be dead white bass everywhere. WTF? What a shame.


----------



## EYE HUNTER (Feb 9, 2011)

yes mostly white bass. Its not uncommon during hot months especially if there isnt much rain or wind. For some reason it usually hits one species harder than any other. Looks like it was white bass turn.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

It's almost always white bass...must affect them a little different.


----------



## FishingFreak101 (Jul 15, 2017)

SemperFly said:


> Was on Alum today and noticed a large amount of dead fish floating all over the lake North and South Pool polluted with them. Most if not all appeared to white bass. Anyone else ever see this or know what caused this?


I'm the farthest thing from an expert but fish kills are normal in the summer, especially in August, and especially for white bass. There was a post on the ODNR Instagram page, they believe it to be just a natural fish kill. White bass get easily stressed in their environments. Country wide DNR websites usually blame "natural" fish kills on dissolved oxygen levels. According to the Michigan DNR website (https://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570...sionally occurs in,combine to stress the fish.) a lot of summer kills can be caused by rooted vegetation. Alum creek certainly has plenty of vegetation, lol! But essentially at night the plants use up a lot of the oxygen in the water, which causes a temporary shortage. Sensitive fish like white bass will more than likely feel it first.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

I should've gone out and scooped em up and vac sealed! Channels/Blues love fish heads!


----------

